# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Species identification (Solved - Gymnarchus niloticus)

## SamCosta

Hi, 
I've always had a "thing" for odd-ball species, right now except for the killies i keep a pair of _Erpetoichthys calabaricus_ plus some other random and rather common fish. Besides the rope fish i also keep a tank of axolotls (not a fish i know  :Smile: ). 
I would like to know if anybody could help me identify this specie 

 

 

I've done some "look see" at some websites but no luck so far. Any insights? 

Thanks, 

Sam da Costa

----------


## stormhawk

Its some kind of gymnarchid, probably related to the mormyrids - ("baby whales" and elephant-nose fishes). My guess is that it should be the Aba Aba or otherwise called _Gymnarchus niloticus_.

----------


## SamCosta

Thanks a lot, now i have another species to look into  :Wink:  

Sam

----------


## stormhawk

They will grow very large and get a little more aggressive as they get older. They eat alot too and will hunt invertebrates. Make sure you'll have enough space for adults because I see you have way too many Aba Abas in that tank.

----------


## SamCosta

I was thinking about getting one but after reading about them i changed my mind.
That tank isn't mine, its from a local store.
Thanks for the help.

----------


## nonamethefish

Hmm...from the looks of it someone must have found a way to breed these in captivity?

----------

